# Old but Gold/Mk 2 Saxo VTS



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

A long time ago, when I was still using a sponge to wash, a leather to dry and the most fancy thing in my cleaning arsenal was autoglym tar and bug remover, I had this little beast. I bought it for my 21st birthday present to myself, brand new, and was my cherished treasure for years. I still wish I had this car to be honest. I had the black bumpers painted to match the rest of the body, and I thought it looked the bees... Apart from the bumpers, she was totally standard.

Here she is in the few snaps I have of her after a good old fashioned wash, having a good time in the sun...

Don't see many of these on here, so I thought I would drop these on for your viewing pleasure. Enjoy...


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

That's cool. Reminds me of when I was 21, and bought my first hot hatch. Which was a gold 106 gti. There's definately something magical about your first hot hatch.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, very nice.


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

It sent me down a path I've never recovered from. I still love hot hatches. You would have thought I'd have outgrown them by now!



turbosnoop said:


> That's cool. Reminds me of when I was 21, and bought my first hot hatch. Which was a gold 106 gti. There's definately something magical about your first hot hatch.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks very smart! BTW, there are quite a few Saxos in the proejcts and restorations section of the forum, so you might want to have a good read of those, as some of them are amazing as well.


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

I will do. Cheers!



transtek said:


> Looks very smart! BTW, there are quite a few Saxos in the proejcts and restorations section of the forum, so you might want to have a good read of those, as some of them are amazing as well.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

monkfishh said:


> It sent me down a path I've never recovered from. I still love hot hatches. You would have thought I'd have outgrown them by now!


I love it when pictures like this surface from when you were younger, brings back many memories for many people.

It's like something else....... what's that saying? "You never forget your first"  on another note, I think it's hard wired into us Brits to love a hot hatch. We're uncontrollably drawn to getting into a small car with a large engine, grabbing it by the scruff of it's neck and hoying it down a B road. Cracking car fella, had a Saxo myself and loved it  silver MK1.5 VTR with a VTS conversion.


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

My first car was one of those saxo special editions - the west coast. I remember it had some skinny 165/65 r14 tyres. They were naff! I didnt care about cars at all until I got that car. I went to the citroen dealer because they were giving 2 years free insurance! I think the car cost me £8500 new or something silly like that. The VTS was less than 13k on the road as well. But as soon as I got that west coast, I started with the 'mods'. VTR wheels, badges and colour coded the mirrors. To be fair, I have yet to outgrow little hot hatches.... do you have any pics of your saxo?



AS_BO said:


> I love it when pictures like this surface from when you were younger, brings back many memories for many people.
> 
> It's like something else....... what's that saying? "You never forget your first"  on another note, I think it's hard wired into us Brits to love a hot hatch. We're uncontrollably drawn to getting into a small car with a large engine, grabbing it by the scruff of it's neck and hoying it down a B road. Cracking car fella, had a Saxo myself and loved it  silver MK1.5 VTR with a VTS conversion.


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

This is literally the only pic I have of my first car - after putting on the VTR alloys etc...


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

monkfishh said:


> My first car was one of those saxo special editions - the west coast. I remember it had some skinny 165/65 r14 tyres. They were naff! I didnt care about cars at all until I got that car. I went to the citroen dealer because they were giving 2 years free insurance! I think the car cost me £8500 new or something silly like that. The VTS was less than 13k on the road as well. But as soon as I got that west coast, I started with the 'mods'. VTR wheels, badges and colour coded the mirrors. To be fair, I have yet to outgrow little hot hatches.... do you have any pics of your saxo?


I do matey, let me see if I can find some -

EDIT - Got some!


























First picture is not long after I bought it, the last 2 pictures were after the conversion with 15" speedlines, and mid lowering  front had been done with shocks and springs but the rear axle needed to come off and get done. Never got around to doing that though, found the back end was rotten so it had to go


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Brings back memories. I had a blue VTR that I put a VTS engine in and went a bit mad on the Max Power mods back in the day haha


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

Love it, especially the wheels! Those rear axles are stuff of legend now, huh.... :/



AS_BO said:


> I do matey, let me see if I can find some -
> 
> EDIT - Got some!
> 
> ...


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

Cheers dude. Those wheels really suited it I think. I also think that Poseidon blue metallic was really the best colour for these. That being said, the topaz gold on my VTS made it look like a different car under different lights. Almost as cool as the Renaultsport liquid yellow colour!



Dan said:


> Brings back memories. I had a blue VTR that I put a VTS engine in and went a bit mad on the Max Power mods back in the day haha


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah the OZ ************'s are my all time favorite wheel.

Had them on a few different cars.

I do miss the saxo though, barring all the awful mods lol


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

I was trying to find a decent VTS at the start of the year - no mods etc. It was impossible to find the right one, so I got a Clio 172 instead. We still have a VTS in the family - I gave my last one to my sister but she is slowly killing it!



Dan said:


> Yeah the OZ ************'s are my all time favorite wheel.
> 
> Had them on a few different cars.
> 
> I do miss the saxo though, barring all the awful mods lol


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow the nostalgia in this thread. The vts (or 106 gti) really was the car to beat for young people into cars years ago. I would love to own another 106 gti and restore it, but I fear I may only be disappointed. That blue on that previous Saxo in the thread is a stunning colour. Very nicely modded too.


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

I always liked the 106 GTI. It was only because the Citroen dealer was just up the road from me that I went down that path! I think you would be disappointed though. The VTS thats still in the family feels so plastic and dated now...



turbosnoop said:


> Wow the nostalgia in this thread. The vts (or 106 gti) really was the car to beat for young people into cars years ago. I would love to own another 106 gti and restore it, but I fear I may only be disappointed. That blue on that previous Saxo in the thread is a stunning colour. Very nicely modded too.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

I wanted a black or white 106 gti but they were more expensive than the saxo and the same car.

I also miss my old 306 Gti-6 (avatar pic).


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry for the thread hijack but here's a couple more of my old one.

As mentioned some of the mods were very Max power but I was very young haha.


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

No worries about the thread hijack - makes me look popular! :lol:



Dan said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack but here's a couple more of my old one.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

monkfishh said:


> No worries about the thread hijack - makes me look popular! :lol:


haha and the last picture shows me in the process of washing with just one bucket and what looks to be a sponge haha


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Great cars, my mother in law had a Topaz Gold 1.1, my mum had a silver 1.1 3 door, I had a mauritius blue mk2 VTR and my sister had a MK1 1.1, apart from my sisters car the rest were Y plate, ending in MGX, NGX and NGY. Will dig out a picture of my one somewhere.


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

I went down the 106 GTi route, absolutely loved that car, was totally stock apart from an air filter. Wish I still had it to be fair, sold it with 50k on it. Would be worth a few bob now.

Started me on the right path:

My first 106 1.1 (Zest or something)









Then moved up to the Quiksilver (which was basically a GTi with a 1.4 in it ha ha!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

That's awesome if they had those number plates. Both mine were bought from Burton and Deakin in Orpington, as you can see from my pics, my last one was an NGX! I remember the dealer registered a topaz VTR with the number plate Y42 NGX as well. I'd love to see the pics.



Nozza said:


> Great cars, my mother in law had a Topaz Gold 1.1, my mum had a silver 1.1 3 door, I had a mauritius blue mk2 VTR and my sister had a MK1 1.1, apart from my sisters car the rest were Y plate, ending in MGX, NGX and NGY. Will dig out a picture of my one somewhere.


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

This thread is turning out to be pretty awesome! Cheers, people


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

I'm sure sponges still have uses! 



Dan said:


> haha and the last picture shows me in the process of washing with just one bucket and what looks to be a sponge haha


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Ace

Albeit my first hot hatch was a 1988 Metro lol

All 3 BHP were great though :lol:


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

I'm loving the first one. That gti looks the business!


Bean592 said:


> I went down the 106 GTi route, absolutely loved that car, was totally stock apart from an air filter. Wish I still had it to be fair, sold it with 50k on it. Would be worth a few bob now.
> 
> Started me on the right path:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

monkfishh said:


> I'm loving the first one. That gti looks the business!


It was 2 and a half years old when I bought it with around 20k on the clock, I had it about 3 years and sold it with about 50k, I could have looked better but those were my days of 1BM and chamois leather lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

To be fair, I did the same! But I was young and didn't know any better! :lol:



Bean592 said:


> It was 2 and a half years old when I bought it with around 20k on the clock, I had it about 3 years and sold it with about 50k, I could have looked better but those were my days of 1BM and chamois leather lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

monkfishh said:


> To be fair, I did the same! But I was young and didn't know any better! :lol:


After that I had a Widetrack STi Impreza that I sold recently with 50k on the clock that I wish I'd never sold as it will be a future classic 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

Very nice! What did you replace it with? Although I'm probably better off not knowing, because I can barely afford to run my clio (see http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=394215 ). It would just make me depressed if you've got something even more awesome than the STi!



Bean592 said:


> After that I had a Widetrack STi Impreza that I sold recently with 50k on the clock that I wish I'd never sold as it will be a future classic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

monkfishh said:


> Very nice! What did you replace it with? Although I'm probably better off not knowing, because I can barely afford to run my clio (see http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=394215 ). It would just make me depressed if you've got something even more awesome than the STi!


I wish I could say I had pal but I moved into a new house instead so I've just got a 308CC derv at the min until I can save up some some more pennies. It's not a bad bus, GT model so full leather etc but lacks the charm of that scooby flat 4 

I'm still torn on what to eventually replace it with (old school or new school) but I've got a couple of years to decide yet, lol!



















Yes I know she's filthy in the pics but not had a chance to give her some love and attention as I've been working all hours at the min 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice Clio by the way, looks super clean. Always fancied one (they did a special edition trophy one ) but ended up with a mk4 GSi instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

I had one of those with a petrol engine I took from work once. It was really great until I got heat stroke and puked up! I keep going old school because it means I can fix a lot of things myself, I had a new volvo v40 for a year last year as I can do it through work (I work for a volvo main dealer for some reason I can't work out). It's all well and good having a new car, but everything is shrouded in plastic and it's just so... uninspiring, if you know what I mean. Although it was really nice having a car that I knew wasn't gonna break down on me!



Bean592 said:


> I wish I could say I had pal but I moved into a new house instead so I've just got a 308CC derv at the min until I can save up some some more pennies. It's not a bad bus, GT model so full leather etc but lacks the charm of that scooby flat 4
> 
> I'm still torn on what to eventually replace it with (old school or new school) but I've got a couple of years to decide yet, lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

While others are sharing old cars here's a few more of mine.





Probably my all time favorite



After I added my personal touches





After a driving ban I had to have something cheap







I then had a few years in company and hire cars before changing jobs and buying this.







Absolute work horse and is still going strong on 220k after selling to my neighbor.

An now to my current whip which will be sold soon

When I picked her up in 2013






And now











Again sorry for the hi-jack haha


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

Corrrr! You've had a few motors! Keep hijacking mate. I love looking at this stuff!


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

monkfishh said:


> Corrrr! You've had a few motors! Keep hijacking mate. I love looking at this stuff!


There a couple more I've had that I dont have photos of which were my first two cars.

I had a G reg Escort 1.3 Popular and then a K reg Escort again a 1.3 before it got stolen twice haha.

Looking at trading the Leon in soon but can't decide what to go for next.


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

My mate had a 1.7 (i think diesel i think) escort when we were first starting out our motoring journey. We got mistaken for a mini cab a few times...........:lol:

As for what to trade your car in for, thats a hard question! Mk 2 Focus st? That 2.5 5 pot is s proper cracker of an engine. Thirsty though.


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

monkfishh said:


> My mate had a 1.7 (i think diesel i think) escort when we were first starting out our motoring journey. We got mistaken for a mini cab a few times...........:lol:
> 
> As for what to trade your car in for, thats a hard question! Mk 2 Focus st? That 2.5 5 pot is s proper cracker of an engine. Thirsty though.


I've had many many cars over the years, some of the above plus and Arden Blue Astra GSi, Celica 190, MGTF 160, Astra Convertable Turbo to name a few. 

I like the ST cracking car but for me I'd want the RS and I'd never be happy with the ST 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

still a few about  nice to see a few others although not owned any more


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

I know what you mean about the ST not being an RS! Its an interesting problem, deciding what to get next!



Bean592 said:


> I've had many many cars over the years, some of the above plus and Arden Blue Astra GSi, Celica 190, MGTF 160, Astra Convertable Turbo to name a few.
> 
> I like the ST cracking car but for me I'd want the RS and I'd never be happy with the ST
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

Nice and shiney! 

Ive not seen a 106 for years - let alone a GTI!



storm2284 said:


> still a few about  nice to see a few others although not owned any more


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

monkfishh said:


> My mate had a 1.7 (i think diesel i think) escort when we were first starting out our motoring journey. We got mistaken for a mini cab a few times...........:lol:
> 
> As for what to trade your car in for, thats a hard question! Mk 2 Focus st? That 2.5 5 pot is s proper cracker of an engine. Thirsty though.


Ideally I would like an S3 but they're very expensive, but then on the other hand I have an itch for a big comfy saloon or estate like a C or E class lol.

Think I may end up bored of that after a while though.


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

I couldn't afford any of those, but I do like the C class!



Dan said:


> Ideally I would like an S3 but they're very expensive, but then on the other hand I have an itch for a big comfy saloon or estate like a C or E class lol.
> 
> Think I may end up bored of that after a while though.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

monkfishh said:


> My mate had a 1.7 (i think diesel i think) escort when we were first starting out our motoring journey. We got mistaken for a mini cab a few times...........:lol:
> 
> As for what to trade your car in for, thats a hard question! Mk 2 Focus st? That 2.5 5 pot is s proper cracker of an engine. Thirsty though.





monkfishh said:


> I couldn't afford any of those, but I do like the C class!


I would be looking at lease/finance if honest but all the restoration threads on here are making me want to keep the Leon and renew a lot of parts etc.

My mind changes each day haha.

My old man has a C-class and the quality of the whole car is second to none, especially the interior.

Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## ElliottHorwood (May 25, 2017)

I own a bit of a Frankenstein saxo. It started life as a MK2 VTR and now has a MK1 front end and a snail attached to the motor. Currently in the garage getting neglected whilst changing the entire set up. 



Excuse the bonnet and bumper, they were placed onto the car for the picture.

I have just noticed the state of my neighbours car!!! if i see people with pitchforks out of my window tonight i know why!


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

That looks great! How come its got a MK1 front end? I personally like the MK1 better than the MK2 front.

Wheels look great too


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

Man, I just dont know! I guess keeping the Leon going would be nice. Someone has to keep these cars in top nick!



Dan said:


> I would be looking at lease/finance if honest but all the restoration threads on here are making me want to keep the Leon and renew a lot of parts etc.
> 
> My mind changes each day haha.
> 
> ...


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

I always vowed to never buy a Mk2 Saxo because of the front end, but as you can see, I ended up with one. I just wanted that new VTS too much!

Your neighbors car is awful! I have never let a car get as dirty as that!!



ElliottHorwood said:


> I own a bit of a Frankenstein saxo. It started life as a MK2 VTR and now has a MK1 front end and a snail attached to the motor. Currently in the garage getting neglected whilst changing the entire set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

monkfishh said:


> Very nice! What did you replace it with? Although I'm probably better off not knowing, because I can barely afford to run my clio (see http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=394215 ). It would just make me depressed if you've got something even more awesome than the STi!


I own a Widetrack STI, it's a weekend car but I couldn't sell it. Replaced the VTR with a Citroen C4, then upgraded to the Subaru, and a Prius as well, but we won't go there! I'll get some pictures up of the VTR when I can work out my photobucket account


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

Nozza said:


> I own a Widetrack STI, it's a weekend car but I couldn't sell it. Replaced the VTR with a Citroen C4, then upgraded to the Subaru, and a Prius as well, but we won't go there! I'll get some pictures up of the VTR when I can work out my photobucket account


I so wish I hadn't sold my Scoob but having upgraded my house needs must. What mileage is yours on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJA88 (May 22, 2016)

Nice. As a hot hatch fan myself I always liked the Saxo VTS but I have bigger than size 3 feet so I couldn't drive it.

It made me think of a more accessible Clio Williams (both in price and rarity) but after a 15 minute drive I decided it wasn't for me as my size 9's kept hitting the brake every time I wanted to change gear


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

What engine was in the C4? I always fancied a VTS one of those too, but good ones are hard to find, and it would have to be the petrol for me as well. I look forward to seeing those pics though 



Nozza said:


> I own a Widetrack STI, it's a weekend car but I couldn't sell it. Replaced the VTR with a Citroen C4, then upgraded to the Subaru, and a Prius as well, but we won't go there! I'll get some pictures up of the VTR when I can work out my photobucket account


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

I wear 9's and never had a problem with any of the saxos I owned! If anything, the only thing that really let the car down was the sloppy gear change. It was always a bit sloppy....



MJA88 said:


> Nice. As a hot hatch fan myself I always liked the Saxo VTS but I have bigger than size 3 feet so I couldn't drive it.
> 
> It made me think of a more accessible Clio Williams (both in price and rarity) but after a 15 minute drive I decided it wasn't for me as my size 9's kept hitting the brake every time I wanted to change gear


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Bean592 said:


> I so wish I hadn't sold my Scoob but having upgraded my house needs must. What mileage is yours on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just hit 81,000 miles, one previous owner, got it from a Subaru Dealer, 55 plate. done 14,000 miles in 4 years, as its a weekend car now. Black, once I work out how to get pictures on I'll upload some, and of the saxo!


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

monkfishh said:


> What engine was in the C4? I always fancied a VTS one of those too, but good ones are hard to find, and it would have to be the petrol for me as well. I look forward to seeing those pics though


It was a 1.6 petrol sx, had it from new, wasn't a good car to be honest, had 3 clutches on it due to defective release bearings on two sets, needed new instrument panels as the pixels started to break up over time, exhaust kept squeaking so needed new brackets, the list goes on. It did however serve a purpose of ferrying the kids around though!


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

Uploading pictures is a bit annoying. If you want them to show up in a post, you have to upload them to photobucket or similar. That does mean opening an account, but then you just copy the URL from the site and paste it in your post.



Nozza said:


> Just hit 81,000 miles, one previous owner, got it from a Subaru Dealer, 55 plate. done 14,000 miles in 4 years, as its a weekend car now. Black, once I work out how to get pictures on I'll upload some, and of the saxo!


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Saxo was probably the best car I ever owned!


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

Is the Subaru on blackheart in that pic?

My VTS is easily my most favourite car I have owned as well. Nothing has ever come close.



Nozza said:


> Saxo was probably the best car I ever owned!


----------



## ElliottHorwood (May 25, 2017)

Dan said:


> That looks great! How come its got a MK1 front end? I personally like the MK1 better than the MK2 front.
> 
> Wheels look great too


Thanks , that's the exact reason why I swapped to the mk1 front end. A friend of mine was selling a mk1 for peanuts with a front end in good nick so bought the car stole the front end and scrapped the rest.

The only reason I ended up with the mk2 was because when I bought it about 4 years ago I could not find a clean mk1 for the life of me!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

monkfishh said:


> Is the Subaru on blackheart in that pic?
> 
> My VTS is easily my most favourite car I have owned as well. Nothing has ever come close.


Blackheath, yes, there was a car meet there and someone took a picture of it, my pictures would never be that good!


----------

